# [EVDL] 36v Charge controller?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 23 May 2008 at 16:27, James Wulfsong wrote:
> 
> > I'm looking for a 36v charge controller for my electric Lawn Tractor (GE
> > Elec-Trak made in the mid 70s) It runs great but the timer/controller/charger
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Check locally at places that sell/repair golf carts. This is a fairly
common charger for the older carts.
Also look on Ebay.

> I'm looking for a 36v charge controller for my electric Lawn Tractor (GE
> Elec-Trak made in the mid 70s) It runs great but the
> timer/controller/charger is shot. I've been charging the 3 12v
> batteries with a car charger but it is a pain to have to charge them one
> at a time. Any suggestions? I've never seen a 36v controller (at least
> for the $ I would want to pay for one)
>
>
>>
>>
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, 23 May 2008 16:27:02 -0500, James Wulfsong <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >I'm looking for a 36v charge controller for my electric Lawn Tractor (GE
> >Elec-Trak made in the mid 70s) It runs great but the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Wulfsong wrote:
> > I'm looking for a 36v charge controller for my electric Lawn Tractor (GE
> > Elec-Trak made in the mid 70s) It runs great but the
> > timer/controller/charger is shot. I've been charging the 3 12v
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi, been a lurker for months...

alto still leery...having said the above...

I will do a converstion... 

h.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 8:50 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 36v Charge controller?



> James Wulfsong wrote:
> > I'm looking for a 36v charge controller for my electric Lawn Tractor
> (GE
> > Elec-Trak made in the mid 70s) It runs great but the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You can see the details about the Landis controller that David
mentioned on my blog http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/ - or you can
sign up for the Electrac list in order to see it there. I had Mr
Landis build me one for my 144v pack's charger. So far I have been
very pleased. No boiling, no guessing as to how long to run the
charger, no over charging.

In a nutshell, it charges the batteries at whatever amperage your
charger is set at for 5 minutes then turns off the charger. It
measures the voltage and turns on the charger if the voltage goes
below fully charged. When the batteries are low, the cutoff and
restarting are barely perceptible. As they approach full charge, the
off time increases. I think this is why the batteries don't overheat.
I have not noticed any water loss over several months. They also have
stayed in balance.

The "fully charged" voltage is adjustable.
storm



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > James Wulfsong wrote:
> >> I'm looking for a 36v charge controller for my electric Lawn Tractor (GE
> >> Elec-Trak made in the mid 70s) It runs great but the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 23 May 2008 at 18:49, Neon John wrote:
> 
> > Schumacher makes a 72 volt charger designed for charging up to 6 12 volt
> > batteries in series.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 23 May 2008 at 21:38, storm connors wrote:
> 
> > I have not noticed any water loss over several months.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You will need to determine if the charger itself is in trouble, or just 
the timer that turns it on/off. As noted, the Landis Controller is a 
potential replacement for the timer. However, it still requires that the 
basic charger be working. If the charger is working, you could either 
replace the timer with a similar timer or go with the Landis unit.

If the charger itself is the problem, you'd have to do a little more 
trouble shooting, but as mentioned it has only a few parts. The 
capacitor is the most likely culprit as they age. Folks over on the ET 
list can walk you through the diagnosis.

-- 
Jim Coate
The Electric Tractor Store
http://www.electrictractorstore.com

1997 Solectria Force, 1970's Elec-Traks
http://www.eeevee.com


= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
NOTE: Mail sent to the "NO_REPLY" address will *not* reach me.
To send me a private message, please follow the directions here:
http://www.coate.org/contact_jim/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =




> James Wulfsong wrote:
> > I'm looking for a 36v charge controller for my electric Lawn Tractor (GE
> > Elec-Trak made in the mid 70s) It runs great but the
> > timer/controller/charger is shot. I've been charging the 3 12v
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with the used Golf cart charger. And do check out the ET mailing 
list and elec-trak.org.

But, what is wrong with your charger? It is a very simple but decent 
setup. You may be able to repair your charger fairly easily. Or an ET 
list member may have one to replace yours.

- SteveS



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > On 23 May 2008 at 16:27, James Wulfsong wrote:
> >
> >> I'm looking for a 36v charge controller for my electric Lawn Tractor (GE
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,
I found this note stuck in my "drafts" folder.

Thanks for the info. This is apparently the charger I am using. I was
wondering where they came from. A minor correction, since they have
150v maximum output, they won't charge a 144v pack.

I am using 2 of them in series with the Landis controller. They
incorporate a breaker in their output switch that limits them to 15
amps.






> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 23 May 2008 at 18:49, Neon John wrote:
> >
> >> Schumacher makes a 72 volt charger designed for charging up to 6 12 volt
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 6 Oct 2008 at 14:13, storm connors wrote:
> 
> > A minor correction, since they [Fair Radio Chargers] have
> > 150v maximum output, they won't charge a 144v pack.
> ...


----------

